# Insert Shameless Plug Here



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

So I recently started selling baked goods and I'm trying to get people to like my Facebook page. 
Will you like it please?
https://www.facebook.com/SweetThings651
I promise I won't clog your news feed and it doesn't matter where you're located. I basically just post things I baked and take orders. 
Thanks


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

Done,
Loved the snowman cookie,
You show lots of talent.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh wow. That looks great!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I loved the snowman cookies too!


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks


----------

